# Decodificando 74LS90 con 7447/4511



## JorgeElectronica (Jun 28, 2016)

Verán, mi intención es hacer un contador con 7490, 7447. Fácil. Pero resulta que compré varios 7447 y varios displays "ánodo comun" porque son los displays que van con el 7447, pero me dieron de cátodo común, lo sé pórque al probar los 7447 hacen todo correctamente sólo que al revés, los números se muestran apagados, al conectar LT a 0V todo se apaga, siendo que debería encenderse, porque ese pin es para comprobar los LED´s. ¿Qué recomiendan, compro otros displays ahora sí de ánodo común o uso los que tengo (cátodo común) y compro CD4511? Sé que ese es CMOS, por lo que no sé si habría problema en los niveles lógicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Vitruvio (Jun 30, 2016)

Ningún problema si el 4511 se alimenta con 5V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2016)

Compra los 4511 que permiten usar anodo o catodo comun y son mucho mas baratos que los display


----------



## miguelus (Jul 1, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Compra los 4511 que permiten usar anodo o catodo comun y son mucho mas baratos que los display



Buenas tardes.

En realidad el 4511 está diseñado para su utilización con Displays de Cátodo común, pero utilizando un Transistor como Inversor se puede utilizar con Displays de Ánodo común (lógicamente)



JorgeElectronica.

Puedes utilizar el 4511, pero ten en cuenta que este Decodificador tiene incluida una memoria de 4 Bits

Sal U2


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 1, 2016)

JorgeElectronica dijo:


> Pero resulta que compré varios 7447 y varios displays "ánodo comun" porque son los displays que van con el 7447, *pero me dieron de cátodo común*...



Mejor ve con el proveedor y realiza un cambio, coméntale su error y muestra tu recibo, me imagino que ahí debe decir display de ánodo. El cliente siempre tiene la razón .


----------



## JorgeElectronica (Jul 1, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> En realidad el 4511 está diseñado para su utilización con Displays de Cátodo común, pero utilizando un Transistor como Inversor se puede utilizar con Displays de Ánodo común (lógicamente)
> 
> ...



¿A qué se refiere eso de  memoria de 4 bits? Otra pregunta, ¿Hay problema con los niveles lógicos al mezclar 7490y 4511?


----------



## miguelus (Jul 1, 2016)

JorgeElectronica dijo:


> ¿A qué se refiere eso de  memoria de 4 bits? Otra pregunta, ¿Hay problema con los niveles lógicos al mezclar 7490y 4511?



Buenas tardes.

*CD4511BM/CD4511BC BCD-to-7 Segment
Latch/Decoder/Driver*

Pues me refiero a eso... que ese Integrado dispone de una memoria de 4 Bits, la llaman "Latch", se controla por el Pin 5 (Latch Enable)

Es muy útil si queremos retener por mucho tiempo el valor a presentar en el Display, por ejemplo en un Frecuencímetro.

En cuanto a si habrá problemas entre el 7490 y el 4011 por el tema de los niveles lógicos, pues la respuesta es que no tendrás problemas.

Como consejo final, en lugar del 7490, utiliza el 74LS90.

Sal U2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> En realidad el 4511 está diseñado para su utilización con Displays de Cátodo común, pero utilizando un Transistor como Inversor se puede utilizar con Displays de Ánodo común (lógicamente)


Si que tienes razón!! 
Me confundí con el CD4543. Ese admite AC, CC y LCD también.
Si lo puede conseguir, que vaya con ese y podrá usar cualquier display que tenga a mano.
Ahhh... y también tiene latch!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 1, 2016)

Hola.

 
7447 --> ánodo común 
7448 --> cátodo común 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 1, 2016)

desarma el display, desolda y cambia la posición de los led's, así obtendrás el de ánodo común que necesitas.


----------



## JorgeElectronica (Jul 2, 2016)

Muchas gracias a Miguelus, ya investigué sobre los niveles lógicos en TTL y CMOS y el problema sería si alimentara a los CMOS con más de 5 voltios, porque la salída podría ser arriba de 5 voltios, aunque son un pull up resistor y todo eso se puede solucionar. Y si, si uso el 74LS90, no mencioné el LS porque es el tipo que usan casi todos los 7490.


----------

